# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] socket and thread libraries

## nilay.linux

To the best of my knowledge, I am not aware that if there is any C++ specific standard socket/ thread library yet. Currently the standard libraries or MFC API calls are used for socket and thread programming.

So, if I am correct, then is there any plans to bring some standard C++ specific socket/thread libraries, and if I am not correct then what is there to do so  :Wink: 
I will really appreciate this information.

Thanks,
Nilay

----------


## Nemanja Trifunovic

I am aware of at least one official proposal to add networking to C++: http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg...2005/n1925.pdf

----------

